

Ask HN: is "Matrix" style human aptitude possible? - eluos

Is it possible to disrupt how human beings learn? Have there been any demonstrations of a novel method of learning?
======
sam22
Takes a bit of practice, but you can teach yourself to develop a photographic
memory which might help you learn. The military's done it for years. How do I
know this? If I told you I'd have to kill you.

[http://www.mikemichalowicz.com/how-to-get-photographic-
memor...](http://www.mikemichalowicz.com/how-to-get-photographic-memory-
instantly/)

~~~
zamalek
Eidetic memory is vastly different from a memory aid/trick (and click bait).
People with eidetic memory are quite literally biologically superior to the
rest of us. While the TV series "Suits" is a fiction it isn't far from
reality: my late grandmother had an eidetic memory and while she did not have
the full range of abilities as the protagonist, she was able to recall any
page of a book after rifling through it.

What is still up to debate is whether memories/knowledge can be electronically
injected into our minds. I would say it is highly plausible at some distant
point in the future, we are already coming to terms with electronically
reading our minds.

------
dylanhassinger
[http://fourhourchef.com/](http://fourhourchef.com/)

